

Guatemalans Deliberately Infected with STDs Sue Johns Hopkins University - rl3
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/apr/02/johns-hopkins-lawsuit-deliberate-std-infections-guatemala

======
greenyoda
See also: Tuskegee syphilis experiment

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment)

 _" The Tuskegee syphilis experiment was an infamous clinical study conducted
between 1932 and 1972 by the U.S. Public Health Service to study the natural
progression of untreated syphilis in rural African-American men in Alabama.
They were told that they were receiving free health care from the U.S.
government."_

